# Searching for Trail Buddy



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I would post on Craigs list and look for facebook groups in your area if you don't find anyone from here.


----------



## LauraG2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I posted to craigs list already, but I'll check out facebook too.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

why can't you be in jersey  good luck


----------



## gregNga (Nov 29, 2012)

Wish you were closer to us as well !! We usually have to take time about riding and leading to get our riders out of the yard !! We are blessed in this area to have so much USFS land to ride !!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

You wanna fly out to Ontario? :lol:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a saddle club near you:

Home Page

Just a quick google search of Lexington SC saddle clubs turned this one up.

Maybe this is a good place to start looking?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Too bad you're not in Lexington, VA. That's just down the road a piece from me.


----------



## LauraG2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I just bought a TB mare from the track so I'll have plenty to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

If you move to southeast Texas you can ride with us! Good luck with your new horse and welcome to the forum


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

*"Midlands Saddle Club meets on the 1st Thursday of every month** starting at 7:30PM** with the exception of the month of July at
Ryans Grill, Buffet and Bakery, HWY 378 (Sunset Blvd.)
Lexington, South Carolina.

We invite all to come, enjoy the buffet and socialize with our members and other guests before the meeting."

Sounds like the most you have to lose is the price of a steak....the first Thursday isn't that far away why don't you go and see what comes of it?

Oh yea, congratulation on the TB! I hope you enjoy her as much as I enjoy my mare.


*


----------

